# who can tell me what kind of this rhom please~



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

who can tell me what kind of this rhom please~

thanks.


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

you're in the wrong section..go to ID...but thats a juvenile..black spotted rhom


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

piranha_breeder01 said:


> you're in the wrong section..go to ID...but thats a juvenile..black spotted rhom
> [snapback]1162224[/snapback]​


another new species aye>? lol


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wrong forum... But it's too small for a proper ID... It could be a lot of Serra but it looks like a S. rhombeus


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Appears to be a serra rhombeus.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

If you dont know the location where this rhom was collected then you wont know the type of rhom it is... and there is only one kind of rhom, just all different collection areas for rhoms.

In other words... you can keep guessing but its the same as shooting blanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

3xtacie said:


> If you dont know the location where this rhom was collected then you wont know the type of rhom it is... and there is only one kind of rhom, just all different collection areas for rhoms.
> 
> In other words... you can keep guessing but its the same as shooting blanks.
> [snapback]1162756[/snapback]​


Exactly









Just for forum tidyness' sake:
*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------

